# No one is claiming him!



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

My oldest is making some extra money working as a ramp-rat at our airport.
A Shitzu puppy was shipped from KS to a buyer in Northern Maine.
The 'Buyer' in Maine has not picked up the puppy and is not answering any calls.
The airport called the 'Seller'....They dont want the puppy back.
So the sweetie is living at the airport....He was so traumatized from the flight, he wouldn't come out of his crate for 24 hours....The pup will be going to our local shelter...
Welcome to the world little one....

Some people are just plain crap!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

That's unbelievable!! I'm sure the buyer spent a pretty penny on the puppy too, so where is he!?!? Poor baby... hope he finds a good home and isn't at the shelter too long.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Wow, poor baby! I bet he gets snapped up soon, I loves me an ankle biter!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

WTH, would make a person not pick it up, unless they are sick, or dead?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is just plain wrong. The breeder and buyer are both pieces of ****. Just cant believe that someone would spend money to have a dog shipped to them and then not pick them up. I pray the little pup gets adopted very fast. poor little puppy.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I hope that nothing bad happened to the buyer. I think the seller is a jerk for not having the pup shipped back to him/her


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

amy22 said:


> I hope that nothing bad happened to the buyer. I think the seller is a jerk for not having the pup shipped back to him/her


Agree with you!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

That poor puppy! I guess the seller made the money they wanted and doesn't care if the buyer picks him up. I'd take him!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

goldensrbest said:


> WTH, would make a person not pick it up, unless they are sick, or dead?


I was thinking the same thing!! Sad no matter what happened.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Puppy is living in the operations office...I guess the guys are enjoying playing with him on their breaks...their is someone at the ops office nearly 24 hours a day. So he is not sitting alone, cold, in a crate in the hanger...there are a bunch of big-tough-guys looking out for the little punkin'!
He will go to the shelter Monday. Where they will go through the appropriate waiting period for placing abandoned animals.
He is young and a small breed....I have no doubt he will be adopted quickly.
I asked my son if he appeared to be healthy...he said as best he could tell yes...he was drinking peeing and pooping normally...no diarrhea..no vomiting...he is playful etc...


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Wow, I really would wonder if the buyer isn't injured or dead, especially if they're not answering the phone? The seller is a piece of crap, for sure, but I imagine the little guy will find a wonderful home quickly.


----------

